
Elon Musk Pokes Fun at Himself While Hosting PewDiePie’s Popular Meme Review - farazzz
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/22/18232335/elon-musk-pewdiepie-meme-review-youtube-tesla-justin-roiland
======
skilled
Lol.... Verge disabling comments for this piece; pathetic, no?

Not to mention that it feels like the article was written by a 4-year old...

~~~
idDriven
I try to skip Verge and Medium for the reason that most follow the format of:
Salacious clickbait headline, loosely related word salad that ends abruptly.
Sometimes it feels like they pay a person off Fiver for content, then just
edit the headline. Fiver is also often why self-pub books get a bad rap too,
you'd be surprised how many 'authors' just pay someone in a poorer country,
usually the Philippines, to come up with the bulk of something just-enough
resembling content. I know this because then they sell this as a business
model to aspiring make-it-self-pub-author, you can make more money on a book
on how to make money churning out sub-par content with very little work and
even less original content. This is why piracy can be a net benefit to
society, to separate the wheat from chaff, so-much-chaff, instead of rewarding
hucksters.

